# Looking for Clevis Mounting Bracket



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

I am looking for a Clevis Mounting Bracket for an 1.5" cylinder. I know Fright Props:finger: has them but they also have a $50 minimum order that they fail to mention until you try to checkout. Does anyone know where I might find one?


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks like Monsterguts has them. Not sure about the size though.

http://monsterguts.com/pneumatics/air-cylinders/clevis-eye-bracket/prod_104.html


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

McMaster-Carr carries brackets. They have excellent customer service and ship fast.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Usually the rear pivot brackets for a rear pivot cylinder fit perfectly to the piston rod clevis to do exactly what the fright props bracket does. Mcmaster definetly has the fastest shipping on almost anything under the sun. Usually you pay for that, most of their products have huge mark ups on them, but the air cylinders actually aren't too bad. I don't know what manufacturer their cylinders and brackets are though for you to get dimensions to make sure that's the bracket you need for your application.


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

Mcmaster did the trick......thank you!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Um.. what does something like that cost.. looks like about 4 inches of 1"x 1/8 or 1/4 steel stock with 3 holes and a bad weld.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Frightprops want $6.95 + Shipping

Monsterguts is asking $3.99 + shipping for something that looks forged, not welded.


----------

